# Nintendo To Discontinue The DS?



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

Finally DS is going to retire and for good. It was an extremely successful console and the only thing in history to come close to ps2 in sales.
It seems all those rumors of DS eventually beating the ps2 in most number of sales can be put to rest now.

Although i personally don't like the kind of games DS offers, it did a tremendous job worldwide.

Nintendo To Discontinue The DS? - Cheat Code Central


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 25, 2013)

No. 

Nintendo promises to continue selling the DS - Destructoid


Incase you are wondering, I still stand by my claim that the DS is more successful than the PS2.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes.

Press The Buttons: Nintendo DS Retires With Honor

Your all claims are FUD.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 25, 2013)

Both the articles link back to the same source in the end, genius. 

They presumed that because Nintendo didn't include the DS in its FY 2014 forecast it meant that they are discontinuing the model, genius. And then Nintendo PR said that they were not discontinuing the model, genius.

Do you even know what FUD means, genius?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 25, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yes.
> 
> Press The Buttons: Nintendo DS Retires With Honor
> 
> Your all claims are FUD.



Your link does not open, genius.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 26, 2013)

*Nintendo retires the DS*

*Nintendo DS had a good run*



Spoiler






> *Pour one out for the Nintendo DS. The dual-screen powerhouse is being put out to pasture by Nintendo. Retired. In Nintendo’s most recent year-end financial report, it was revealed that production has been stopped and no new units will be manufactured. 153.87 million units were shipped over its total lifetime! That’s a lot of hand cramping!*


----------

